
Show HN: Coffee Break, Mini Games on FB Messenger - godot
https://coffeebreak.games
======
godot
This is an experiment and a mini side project, an attempt to create a game
based on the Messenger platform. Playable entirely within Messenger, just like
other bots.

With the Messenger platform 1.2 changes, adding Webview Extension and Sharing
button, it feels like the tools to build some mini games on top of the
platform now exist. This is an experiment at that.

One more note to add, while the mini games are playable on web Messenger, they
were designed to be played on mobile and the experience is infinitely better
on it.

